# Jasmine Kidded!



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

My "boss doe" Jasmine kidded at around 7:30 last night... 2 boys and 1 girl. All of them are quite big, vigorous and healthy (probably the spunkiest kids I've ever had Unfortunatley, I had to take Jasmine to the Vet's so that he could pull out her babies. As they just weren't coming on their own. The Vet thought she may not be in labor, as her cervix wasn't dilated, but I just knew she was in major labor. Turns out the first one was stuck sideways in her (so it wasn't pushing on the cervix to dilate it), and way back in there. So when I tried to feel around inside of her earlier, I didn't feel a thing I am very happy that they are all doing well. I will post pictures of the kids soon....


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! Triplets!  Sorry about the difficult kidding, but I'm so glad everything turned out well! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad everyone is okay  Can't wait for pics!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So glad everything turned out fine !! Congrats


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations on the healthy spunky kids! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats ..that is wonderful.... :thumb: :clap: :hi5:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Jasmine's babies*

Here are the photos of Jasmine's Babies! Finally They are all doing very well and are soo cute and spunky! I have named them: Booth (the buckskin paint boy), Fawn (the buckskin girl with extensive frosting) and Lancelot (the roan and white boy).


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

glad to hear everything worked out, beautiful kids congrats :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute...


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Aww so cute. Congrats. :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww they're so cute!  Congrats again!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! I think my baby goats are some of the most precious animals on the planet! But then, I am partial


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :laugh: :wink:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Congratulations :stars: Glad the kids and momma are doing well :thumb: They are adorable!


----------

